# Von HDMI (PC) auf AV-Receiver auf TV



## xzess (18. April 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich stehe gerade vor einem kleinen Problem.

Ich wollte ganz gerne meinen HDMI Ausgang, meiner GTX580, mit meinem TV (Panaxonic TH42PZ85EA) verbinden, um meine Racinggames vernünftig im Racingseat zu zocken.
Das ganze klappt soweit auch ganz gut, allerdings bekomme ich keinen Surroundsound.
Der TV kann nur Stereo-Signale verarbeiten und somit, via Optisch/Digital Ausgang, kein Surround an mein 5.1 System weiter geben.
Umstellen kann ich leider auch nichts da Windows mein TV einwandfrei erkennt (über die EDID) und mir keine weiteren Optionen anbietet.
Mein 5.1 System ist ein Teufel e300 Digital und hat die dämliche Decoderstation 5 dabei. Diese hat keinen HDMI-Anschluß.
Soundkarte ist auch vorhanden: X-FI Xtreme Gamer Fatal1ty (oder so ^^).
Diese hat ja den wunderbar genialen FlexiJack-Anschluß... Gehe ich von dort an meine Decoderstation bekomme ich bei allen Filmen wunderbaren Surroundsound.
Für Spiele benötigt man aber diese Dolby Digital Live geschichte. Das möchte ich gerne umgehen und mit HDMI lösen.
Jetzt bin ich auf die gloreiche Idee gekommen "Kauf dir halt einen AV-Receiver, der kann das schon".
Und genau an dieser Stelle habe ich die ein oder andere Frage.
Hatte jetzt den Pioneer VSX-421 im Blick. Ist günstig und soll wohl (laut google) gar nicht mal so schlecht sein. Oder gibt es eine bessere Alternative in dem Preissegment? Kenne mich dort kaum aus.
Wenn ich dann von meiner Grafikkarte mit HDMI in den Receiver-Eingang und vom Ausgang an den TV gehe, erkennt dann die Nvidia Karte das es nicht mein TV ist und gibt mir meinen gewünschten Sound raus? Es kommen noch 2 weitere HDMI Geräte an den Receiver, sollte aber hier nicht weiter von Bedeutung sein.
Wichtig ist das ich mein Bild am TV habe und der Surroundton an der Anlage läuft.

Ich danke euch schon einmal für die Hilfe.


Gruß


P.S.: Möchte jetzt hier bitte nicht über die Teufel-"Anlage" diskutieren. Wird  irgendwann mal ersetzt, erfüllt aber aktuell seinen Zweck. Wollt es nur  mal sagen


----------



## Darkknightrippper (18. April 2012)

Bei mir hab ich meine HD 6850 über HDMI mit Denon AVR 1312 verbunden. Meistens muss ich unter Windows bei den Sound-Einstellungen HDMI als Ausgang wählen, dann hab ich erst 5.1 Ton.
Welche Lautsprecher möchtest du denn anschließen?


----------



## xzess (18. April 2012)

Hi,

wie oben erwähnt kommen erstmal die von dem Teufel-System wieder dran.
Möchte somit nur die Decoderstation gegen einen vernünftigen AV-Receiver tauschen.
Später soll dann noch etwas anderes kommen. Aber das langt erstmal.

Das mit den Sound-Einstellungen im Windows habe ich natürlich auch machen müssen.
Sound kommt auch an aber eben nur Stereo. Der TV kann nur Stereo annehmen und kein anderes Signal über seinen optischen Ausgang weiter geben.
Somit gibt mir die Windows-Einstellung auch nur eine Auswahl. Stereo 2 Kanal.
Deswegen brauche ich eine andere Lösung.
Sollte es noch von Bedeutung sein: ich nutze Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit.

Danke aber schonmal.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (18. April 2012)

Hat die GTX580 überhaupt einen Soundchip? Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben dass haben nur AMD-Karten und die kleinen Geforces (bis GTX560)


----------



## Timsu (18. April 2012)

Du musst den HDMI Ausgang der Grafikkarte an den AVR anschließen, nicht an den TV, der gibt von externen Quellen immer nur Stereo weiter.
Dann benötigst du auch kein Dolby Digital Live


----------



## xzess (18. April 2012)

@PommesmannXXL
Das habe ich von der Nvidia.com Seite zu meiner GTX580 gefunden:

Digital Audio
• Support for the following audio modes:
o Dolby Digital (AC3), DTS 5.1, *Multi-channel (7.1) LPCM*, Dolby Digital Plus (DD+), MPEG2/MPEG4 AAC
• Data rates of 44.1 KHz, 48 KHz, 88.2 KHz, 96 KHz, 176 KHz, and 192 KHz
• Word sizes of 16-bit, 20-bit, and 24-bit 			 		


@Timsu
Darum geht es, genau. Die Frage war jetzt nur ob der Pioneer das ohne weiteres kann und mein PC dann auch diesen erkennt.
Nicht das der das HDMI Signal einfach nur durchleitet und der PC nur den TV erkennt.
Weitere Frage hab ich weiter oben noch gestellt. "Oder gibt es eine bessere Alternative in dem Preissegment?"

Fragen über Fragen ^^
Danke euch zweien schon mal.


----------



## Timsu (18. April 2012)

Also wenn du mit HDMI an den AVR gehst geht alles problemlos, musst auch keine Soundkarte kaufen.
Ich würde er den Denon AVR 1312 nehmen, hat Lautsprecher Klemmanschlüsse, außerdem ließt man bei Pioneer öfters von Problemen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (18. April 2012)

Kann er da denn das Teufel-Set anschließen? Das ist ja aktiv, und beim Denon sehe ich nur 2 Pre-Outs (für die hinteren Surround-Boxen). 

Oder sind diese komischen Klemmen für die Front-LS so ne Art Kombobuchsen?


----------



## Timsu (18. April 2012)

Ist beim Pioneer ja genauso, PreOuts gibt es erst ab 500€


----------



## PommesmannXXL (18. April 2012)

Dann kann er das Teufel-Set aber momentan nicht weiter benutzen.


----------



## xzess (18. April 2012)

Was würde denn passieren wenn ich die Boxen vom Teufel trotzdem anschließe ?


----------



## Timsu (18. April 2012)

Es geht nicht.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (18. April 2012)

Eben, bist du dir neue Boxen kaufst (passive) musst du die Decoderstation weiter benutzen, und eine DTS oder Dolby Digital Fähige Soundkarte mit Digital-Out kaufen, damit du Surround in Spielen hast.


----------



## xzess (18. April 2012)

Habe jetzt nochmal geschaut.
Pioneer VSX-421-K 5.1 AV-Receiver (HDMI 1.4a mit 3D und ARC) schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Dort bei den Bildern und auf der Pioneer seite ist ein Pre-Out angegeben.
Laut diversen Threads im Hifi Forum wird es von Usern bestätigt. Das ding hat auf jeden Fall einen Pre-Out für den Subwoofer.
Somit würde das Ding dann also doch noch laufen oder ?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (18. April 2012)

Der hat afaik Pre-Outs für die Rücklautsprecher und für den Subwoofer. Mehr nicht. Da fehlen noch Front-LS und Center.


----------



## Timsu (18. April 2012)

Nein du brauchst PreOuts für alle Lautsprecher und nicht nur für Surroundback und den Subwoofer und sowas gibt es unter 500€ nun mal nicht.
@Pommesman:
Für Surroundback nicht für die normalen Rear


----------



## xzess (18. April 2012)

Ach, da hab ich was durch einander gebracht.
Also sind alle Lautsprecher bei dem Teufel aktiv und ich benötige ein AV, der Pre-Outs auf allen Ausgängen zur Verfügung stellt.
Was würdet ihr denn da empfehlen ?


----------



## Timsu (18. April 2012)

Neue Lautsprecher. Du willst den Teufel LS doch nicht wirklich einen 500€ AVR zur Seite stellen?


----------



## xzess (18. April 2012)

Das ist mir erstmal zweitrangig. Das System wird noch ausgetauscht und hatte ich ja bereits erwähnt.
Ich muss jetzt erstmal mein PC HDMI mit meiner gesamten Anlage vernetzen.
Ich will Bild am TV und Ton (Surround) über die Anlage.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (18. April 2012)

Für die Teufel-Lautsprecher einen neuen AVR kaufen? Ziemlic sinnlos. Dann bezahlst du 300€ für die Preouts, die du dann bei besseren Lautsprechern aber eh nicht benutzen wirst (sofern du passive nimmst).

Was willst du denn sonst noch anschließen? Ich würde erst noch die Decoderstation weiter benutzen.


----------



## Timsu (18. April 2012)

Ich habe nochmal nachgeschaut. Den günstigsten neuen den ich gefunden hab war ein Yamaha 771 für 600€. Das heißt du bezahlst 300€ nur um übergangsweise deine Teufel Lautsprecher anzuschließen. Für 300€ bekommst du schon ein schönes Paar Lautsprecher!


----------



## xzess (18. April 2012)

@Pommes
Aktuell angeschlossen:
PS3 mit optischem Ausgang an die Decoderstation und mit HDMI an TV
TV-Receiver mit HDMI an TV und Coax an Decoder
Dockingstation mit Klinke-Chinch an Decoder

Soll halt nur noch der PC dran. Über die eingebauten LS des TV´s eine Rennsim zu spielen komt für mich nicht in Frage.
Im Stereomodus, der Teufel, klingt es leider auch nicht sehr prickelnd.
Da geht einfach der Spielspaß flöten.
Deswegen ja der Gedanke.

@Timsu
600€ nur für den Receiver ist mir wirklich etwas zu teuer.
Also entweder alles neu oder einen kostpieligen Receiver.


Was haltet ihr denn hier von ?
Pioneer VSX-421 + A 102 HCS 6 Schwarz · AV-Receiver + Heimkinosystem | redcoon.de
Die Jamo sollen wohl angeblich besser sein als die Teufel (Google).
Würde auch noch im Preisrahmen liegen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (18. April 2012)

Dann lass doch einfach alles so, aber schließ den PC mit einer Dolby Digital fähigen Soundkarte an die Decoderstation. Dann hast du 5.1.

Zum Set: Von solchen "Brüllwüfel"-Sets würde ich die Finger lassen. Da solltest du noch sparen, und dann später was richtiges kaufen.


----------



## Timsu (18. April 2012)

Also ich bezweifle, dass dieses Set viel besser als Teufel ist.
Wie viel kannst du den maximal für alles ausgeben?
Ist mit Stereo anfangen und dann aufrüsten eine Option?
Skizze des Raums wäre Vorteilhaft.


----------



## xzess (18. April 2012)

Die Option der Aufrüstung habe ich schon öfter gehört und gelesen.
Würde ich aber gerne drauf verzichten.
Preislich wollte ich nicht mehr wie 400€ ausgeben. Ursprünglich war ja auch nur ein Receiver geplant.
Absolutes maximum wären 500€ für alles.
Werde dann wohl vernünftig bleiben und Pommesmann´s Vorschlag beherzigen.
Welche Soundkarte kann man denn aktuell empfehlen ?
Genutzt wird der PC fast ausschließlich für Games und Musik. Filme gar nicht.
Bin eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden gewesen mit der X-fi, aber jetzt geht sie mir einfach nur noch auf die Nerven.

Edit// Ich sollte noch hinzu fügen das der PC selbst an einem Z5500 von Logitech hängt. Das heißt die Soundkarte müsste 2 Ausgänge besitzen ?!


----------



## Timsu (18. April 2012)

Wenn du mit dem Teufel System zufrieden bist ist ja alles OK, dann machst du es so wie Pommesman gesagt hat.
Wenn du ein besseres System willst:
4x Heco Victa 200
Denon AVR 1312
(optional: Center)
Oder klanglich nochmal eine deutliche Steigerung: (aber nur Stereo)
2x Heco Metas 300
Onkyo 509

Zu den Metas gibt es natürlich noch viele Alternativen, aber gerade die Metas haben ein gutes P/L.


----------



## xzess (18. April 2012)

Danke dir Timsu.
Ich habe mir die Liste mal abgespeichert.
Vielleicht überlege ich es mir, in ein paar Monaten, doch noch anders.

Was haltet ihr denn von der ASUS Xonar D2X ?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (18. April 2012)

Gute Karte, aber die hat glaube ich auch nur 1 Coax/Toslink-Out. Nimm einfach die günstigste Soundkarte die Dolby Digital kann:

Club 3D Theatron DD 7.1, PCI (CMS-THDD) | Geizhals Deutschland

Und dann irgendeinen Toslink-Umschalter.


----------

